# How to Install from .iso images



## FSKaba (Sep 14, 2010)

I downloaded torrents of FreeBSD and extracted the images, but what next after that? The files are 
FreeBSD-8.1-RELEASE-i386-bootonly
FreeBSD-8.1-RELEASE-i386-disc1
FreeBSD-8.1-RELEASE-i386-dvd1
FreeBSD-8.1-RELEASE-i386-livefs
FreeBSD-8.1-RELEASE-i386-memstick

So do i burn cds from these images like 5 cds or do i burn i cd from the 5 images? Thanx


----------



## paulfrottawa (Sep 14, 2010)

OK do you want a fresh install?

And do you have access to a cd burner, DVD burner or 1G memory stick?
______________________________________--
I just found this page a moment ago. This is for a memory stick. I haven't tried it myself but it looks good. http://www.jeffchan.com/freebsd-iso-to-usb.html


----------



## hedgehog (Sep 14, 2010)

use one of the following:


			
				FSKaba said:
			
		

> FreeBSD-8.1-RELEASE-i386-bootonly


minimal. no distribution files, only sysinstall and boot things. everything else is downloaded from FreeBSD mirrors via internet during installation.


			
				FSKaba said:
			
		

> FreeBSD-8.1-RELEASE-i386-disc1
> OR
> FreeBSD-8.1-RELEASE-i386-dvd1


CD or DVD image. afaik, dvd image is also contains portstree and some packages. 



			
				FSKaba said:
			
		

> FreeBSD-8.1-RELEASE-i386-memstick


this is an image for usb-flash drive

in most cases I use dvd image (FreeBSD-8.1-RELEASE-i386-dvd1)


----------



## Beastie (Sep 14, 2010)

Man, why did download all these?! Such a waste of time and bandwidth! I believe the Release Announcement has all the description you need for the different images.

The ISO images should not be extracted. Only the DVD one is compressed and should be uncompressed. Then, it is a simple matter of burning or copying the image (.iso file) to a CD, DVD or USB pendrive.

Do not forget to check the installation instructions from the handbook.


----------



## Nukama (Sep 14, 2010)

Welcome FSKaba, 

the first step before downloading the image is to read the FreeBSD-Announce
You need *only one* of these images, depending on your hardware and choice. 

If you have no DVD-Writer or CD-Writer you should look into the the FreeBSD-Handbook Chapter 2.3.7 Prepare the Boot Media for floppy and pendrive/memstick bootmedia.

If you have a DVD-Writer it is advisable to use the FreeBSD-8.1-RELEASE-i386-dvd1.iso, it will contain ports and some packages and is capable of entering FIXIT-mode (You've to extract the FreeBSD-8.1-RELEASE-i386-dvd1.iso.gz). 

Each of these iso-Images is used to create the DVD or CD. 
Therefore the next step after downloading the images is to use your burning software, so get familiar with it (search for "howto burn ISO-Images").

Take my advise and read the FreeBSD Handbook carefully.


----------



## jem (Sep 15, 2010)

If you have a 1GB USB stick available, then you can use the memstick image.  It's probably the simplest method.

Note that writing the memstick image to the stick will destroy the existing partition table and FAT32 filesystem so the stick won't be usable with Windows again until you repartition and format it.


----------

